# Short lanyard mod



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

On my PFS AXE which is only 75mm long I initially added the green short paracord extension to lengthen the frame grip hold. This works well but for safety it wasn't actually attached to me so I added the black pinky lanyard..... slip proof.🤓


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> On my PFS AXE which is only 75mm long I initially added the green short paracord extension to lengthen the frame grip hold. This works well but for safety it wasn't actually attached to me so I added the black pinky lanyard..... slip proof.🤓
> View attachment 370028


There cool wee things ain't they but they got lost in my hand🤕😂🎯👊 that's why I done mine 100 x 60 👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> There cool wee things ain't they but they got lost in my hand🤕😂🎯👊 that's why I done mine 100 x 60 👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


😊👊


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

pinky lanyard is the way to go with these littler framesnow with that being said,Booral sent me a Tiny opfs,no lanyard odf any kind,never felt a need and never hae had a slip,go figger


----------

